# ASDFGHJKL (rant incoming)



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Now most of you may know of my rants a few months back. Its time for some more:suicide:

Now..to buisness..

Fucking powergamers. Holy fucking shit.
Now the main part of the rant is out of the way, we can get to the details. My FLGS is full of powergamers. Infact my FLGS is a GW store, so I can't have a whole heap of fun anyway and the only other gaming clubs are out of reach for common play, or I'm a year or two off being able to play, which blows. 

Now back to powergamers. This one person at my FLGS plays to win. No matter what, he plays full out ard' boyz lists during a friendly game. And to make it worse he is a bandwagoner..I honestly want to burn him. :ireful2:

At the moment he is playing GK. Now I have nothing against them but he makes me hate them almost 10x more. I mean tailoring against my friend who uses deamons. Really? As if you didn't already have an advantage. :angry:

I've vs'd him on two occasions. Once I lost (by a fairly small margin) and the second was a draw. Now, the first game he knew I was playing chaos so he whipped out his GK, 2nd game that was the only army he had on hand.

I honestly refuse to play him now because of the deamon incident. I mean not only did he tailor, but gloated at the end of the game. I mean fucking really? :threaten:

Now he isn't the only one, but he is probably the worst. There is about five of them in all and I can defeat most of them using my fun lists. Not bragging but when they NEED to powergame to get an advantage, its quite sad. :no:

Oh and the GW employees HELP him powergame and SUPPORT it. I mean holy fucking shit, I know they are trying to sell plastic soliders but really?

And then on the other end of the spectrum there is my favorite person there. He is an absolute champ and is probably the only reason I still go. He games for fun like me, is a very skilled general and is keen for a laugh. Me and him have a fairly cool win/loose streak going on and can get fairly competitive, once every so often we will pull out competitive lists and have a crack. Good times :so_happy:

Thats all from me. I really had to get that off my chest and I know it could have been in the pointless venting thread but it is 40k related.

I am calm now. :laugh:


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like a real nice bloke


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

He is amazing.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

What a douche. =/ I'd suggest never agreeing to another game with the guy. Maybe when he can't play 40k at that store anymore he'll learn to not list tailor. As for taking hard lists every game I don't think there's anything wrong with that, but purposely being a jerk to people is inexcusable.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Dear Mindless,

You are totally welcome to power game in 40k... or truthfully in any game really where a 500 page odd rule book and the endless supply of army types makes it a game where individuality and design allow it.

I do understand your frustration against certain people but a little common sense will soon see you and your friends winning.

1). No general really knows what he will be facing when he takes the field and can tailor his forces to suit... the idea here is DON'T tell him what your taking... just take a list that you create and want to play.

2). Demons are weak next to GK... it is part and parcel of the game that paper beats rock... I have never faced a demon army in 20 odd years. (they are fairly rare for some reason)

My last point is some general advice. If you allow yourself to get upset by some guy over plastic figures.... then step back take a breath and think... is this worth it? Easier said than done at times too... but it is only a game.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I know taking hard lists every game isn't wrong, and some people just like to win. But isn't it a hobby first and formost?

Also I do see where you're comming from, and it is a bit childish to get angry over plastic but its more the person then the game. 

Deamons do have a large disadvantage to Grey Knights but he abused the fact that he had an inbuilt advantage and CHOSE to take OPTIONAL advantages because he could.

And I didn't tell him I was using my Chaos, it was just the only army I had for a while.

This post all in all was probably a heat of the moment childish rant, but not only did voicing it get it off my cheast, it helped some other, older gamers thrust some wise words onto a youngin'


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Thats right sonny.... now go get me my history books so I may educate YOUR ASS! (thats what I say to the teenagers I face.... or the 20 year olds... or the 30... um better stop there....)


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, wise indeed to stop there


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Mindlessness said:


> I know taking hard lists every game isn't wrong, and some people just like to win. But isn't it a hobby first and formost?


Yup, but it's possible for people to most enjoy different aspects of the hobby. If someone likes to play to win most there's nothing wrong with that. What _is_ wrong is when people play that way against people who are either new to the game, have small collections or are very young. Also, list tailoring against a Daemon player is about as low as someone can go while playing Grey Knights as the Knights have enough built-in advantages against Daemons.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you will always come across people like this, either in wargaming groups or in life in general, best get used to it as the world does have a fair % of _(insert lady parts name here)_, but as katie says people enjoy different aspects of the game and approach it in different ways,people like me wind people like your gaming opponent up because i really dont care for the "game" part of the hobby,in his eyes i could as bigger douche for not taking the game seriously as he does....he may have a point


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

> Also, list tailoring against a Daemon player is about as low as someone can go while playing Grey Knights as the Knights have enough built-in advantages against Daemons.


Pretty sure I recall waffles saying he gave his daemon buddy an extra 500 pts, and ignored all his anti daemon-y rules and still tabled him.

Players like him get bad reputations. If he's angered you, It's a gaurentee others feel the same way. Only a matter of time until someone calls him out or just doesn't agree to any more games with him. There was a guy who pulled this same crap where I'm from and after a while he stopped going because nobody would play him. He'd tailor and then talk shit (and he had the most obnoxious laugh in history).


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Bits, you are a wise man. Almost like the yoda of the wargaming world


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Mindlessness said:


> Bits, you are a wise man. Almost like the yoda of the wargaming world


green and wrinkly and have frank Oz's hand up my ass?


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Exactly what I was going for there!


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah there's quite a few powergamers at my FLGS too. Most people I play, though, are just good players.


My best bud, who I've known for like 5+ years, is one such person. It doesn't make me hate him, I love him like a brother, but it's a pain in the ass. This other guy is so annoying that we've come up with a new unofficial slogan for the store we go to. It's "Don't be a Neil".


That guy runs tanks and transports all over the fucing place. He's got Veterans with Meltas in Chimeras and Lascannon Sentinels and so on.

Wait till he sees my DEldar DLance spam. I'll lol in his face.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

That blows. I'd be pissed too personally. Especially if you're just having fun and he's going all uber. 

Why not have your friend over and just play private games...ok that sounds bad but you know what I mean... lol


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

It's tough when you take a whipping and can't put up a fight. Tailoring is a bit gash but to be honest you can avoid it by running different lists over multiple players and never pre arranging armies. Makes the game far better and you learn how to get the best of your entire codex.

Alteratively, Use the frustration to fuel your painting and army development. If anything this game has taught me is that the wheel always comes back around to bite everyone in the ass. Best tactic is to refuse to play him, then sneak into his house one night and watch him sleep. That way you'll always have the creepy stalker moral high ground.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Dear god Mindless do I know the feeling. 

Guy down at my shop, Dear GOD he could not be more of a powergamer even if he tried.

First off, he takes a Crimson Fists army, featuring Pedro Kantor, ... with nothing else but Sternguard and Dreadnoughts. 

Ok, I lied, two squads of scouts, snipers, with camo-cloaks. And a Master of the Forge. Oh, and all those Sternguard and Dreadnoughts? (most of which btw are Ironclads) they are all rocking in and riding, you guessed it, drop-pods, with combi-meltas on every single Sternguard. 

But it's not the list I mind really, sure, let him play it, even if I lose I don't care. I just want an nice friendly game.

I make a tiny little rules goof up, thinking that Sicarius had a Masterwork Power-weapon when he didn't, when he called me on it, I looked it up, apologized and tried to go back to playing.

He spent ten minutes alone chewing me out for not having every single rule, minutiae and tiny little fact and facet of my army completely memorized.

Never mind the obvious fact that I have only been playing for 6 months or so, which he himself mentioned, never mind the fact that I was trying out a few new models and some I wasn't familiar with in what I assumed was a friendly game, never mind the fact that it was a tiny mistake I myself took in stride and simply said "Ok, you're right, I will remember in the future and not make a similar mistake."

Nope, he spends 10 minutes chewing me out. I look at him, say "This isn't fun anymore, I don't care, you win." His reply?

"If you're going to be a whiny little bitch you might as well pack up your army, go out that door, I don't want to see you in here again."

As if he had the authority to throw me out. I'll be the first to admit I lost my temper and shouted at him (big mistake in the long run) but on the plus side, I know for sure, not playing with that asshole again.

So beleive me when I tell you, you got company, and there's alot of people out there who forgot that rule #1 of 40k that supersedes all other rules (seriously it's actually in the rulebook) "Both players should have fun above all else."

I apologize for MY rant but, you're right man, this is kinda cleansing, maybe we should keep up rant threads =D they're fun to write AND to read.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I know this will upset some but until they outlaw Powergamers/Cheesers and Fluffmasters, i don't see anything wrong with having the attitude of winning at all costs, as long as you don't play like an arsehole.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i dont believe 'playing to win at all costs' = an asshole, being an asshole = an asshole

i dont run competitive lists, far from it, but i'll be damned if i cant use every tactic to get the win, and i expect my opponent to do so also.

i find games are much more fun when the two people go all out, get their hearts racing and really into the game.

am i going to use that battlecannon to clear off that last wych on an objective? yes. do i expect my opponent to do the same? yer damn right i do!

any game that has a 'winner' and a 'loser' is competitive. 

tho i agree, assholes ruin games, competitive or friendly (such as a 2 on 2 game i played recently, 3 were enjoying the chilled out game while the 4th guy was stressing no end about any model he lost)


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

> the-ad-man;1069338]i dont believe 'playing to win at all costs' = an asshole, being an asshole = an asshole


Couldn't agree more!
I know and play with Powergamers, casual gamers, Fluffgamers, and when the game deserves/demands I can be all 3 as well, and anyone in these catagories can be an arsehole and it has sweet FA to do with the lists they field...it comes down to their poor attitude.

I also don't get why people who have trouble with arseholes don't just -
- tell them to piss off
- flat out refuse to play them
- sack them from the Club/Group
- let the Manager know..if it's at a GW and some arsehole is well being an arsehole

surely the arseholes are in the minority...if not I'd move because life's too short.

I've done all of the above in the past and it usually ended up with order been restored.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

also the power to bring out the arsehole in anyone shouldnt be overlooked, some players bring out the worst in others,i have played a few people in the past that made me want to strangle them and all of there family members,fortunately im blessed with the patients of a saint, but some other less blessed people have snapped when faced with an opponent who is ill prepared for even a casual game,plenty of people are using this hobby as an escape from real life (which can be a challenge every single day) so when faced with someone whos causing them more stress, it can cause them to become "arsey" and thats without taking into account people who are naturally abrasive, i have two friends, they are very great people, they are very similar in many ways and they would actually make a great couple and i love them both to bits equally, on there own they are really nice down to earth fun people, but put them in the same room and they fight like cat and dog,just the presence of the other winds them up.

Anyway food for thought, it maybe you or your actions that cause the person whos been a arse to be that way, im not saying its right or excusable im just saying sometimes its not the persons fault, sometimes it is,sometimes the only way some people have fun is if they are beating an opponent and for some that might include belittling them also, not to mention some people will use intimidation and other things to put you off, a good friend of mine would do all kinds of things to put his opponent off during games of magic,blowing kisses was his favourite and listening to his deck talk trash about his opponent was also quite funny.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Mindlessness: I don't know where in this huge-arse continent-country-island you are, but I'm in Melbourne if you're nearby.
I don't get to play very much at all because of my bad back (I'm not old enough to be saying shit like that!), so I'm fairly easy about what sort of list I'll play against. Uber-cheesy, or fluffier than bunnies- I don't care; all I care about is having fun with the person I'm playing against. I certainly don't hold myself apart from criticsism, however, and try at all times to ensure that I'm someone I'd enjoy playing against.
I think the issue might be, apart from those who are just arseholes, that people focus too much on only themselves having fun, losing sight of the social contract we all accept when we start a game.

GFP


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I find winning and having fun to be different.
Winning is fun yes, but at the expense of others is stupid.
If the other person is obviously not having fun, I'll lay off, even do something stupid to try and lighten the mood.

Its just I MUST WIN AT ALL COSTS, that really pisses me off.

Also, I'm in Brisbane. And we do live in a very undifined country-contenent-island-thing.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

> Mindlessness;1069388]Its just I MUST WIN AT ALL COSTS, that really pisses me off.


Then tell them to piss off...Truly, it comes down to fairness, and people who aren't acting with a sense of fairness in any undertaking are indeed arseholes, so deserve being called out on it.




> Also, I'm in Brisbane. And we do live in a very undifined country-contenent-island-thing.


Cool, another Brisbane-ite, me to...although I'm closer to the Gold Coast.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd love to hang out with a HOBO :spiteful:


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree, its the attitude that I can't stand.

I used to play with a powergamer, but he was one of the nicest guys and played very very fairly, he just took rock-hard lists and knew how to use them. But I'd always play him because it was always fun, and he used to give some advice after the game - never condescending either - which was always helpful.

He also played to win but never at the expense of fun. Once, for any reason, you start losing the fun part in the game just to win, you're missing out on the very essence of 40K in my opinion. 

One of the best examples is a gamer from my old club had his Chapter the Peace Crusaders (Pink and yellow, with spots and flowers heraldry) which was meant to be ridiculous, but full of character even though he used to lose most of the time. Great laugh.

Fun > Winning, but Winning does not equal douche.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Dear god Mindless do I know the feeling.
> 
> Guy down at my shop, Dear GOD he could not be more of a powergamer even if he tried.
> 
> ...


Tell me where this person lives. Seriously, I want to know.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Unfortunately the US military would frown on you for murdering one of their soldiers in his bed.

That fact is one of two things that kept me from clocking him in the jaw.


Machiavellismx said:


> I agree, its the attitude that I can't stand.
> 
> 
> I used to play with a powergamer, but he was one of the nicest guys and played very very fairly, he just took rock-hard lists and knew how to use them. But I'd always play him because it was always fun, and he used to give some advice after the game - never condescending either - which was always helpful.


That's not a powergamer, that's a 'ard boy.

We have a guy like that down at my shop, and he is a pretty great fellow, he is always at least willing to give a bit of leeway unless you intentionally try to annoy him, and he's always willing to teach and gives good advice, but of course his most common maxim is "look it up in the book, you'll remember it better that way."


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> Mindlessness: I don't know where in this huge-arse continent-country-island you are, but I'm in Melbourne if you're nearby.
> GFP


Nice, im in geelong

But as for the winning part, i play to win in just about everything, because then i give my best and i get better. The key to that is to not take anything seriously. You win, great, you lose, oh well its a game or a sport, it doesnt mean anything in the long run.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the good read mindless.

overall l love 'ard list, powergamers and fluffmasters but l really hate to see people list tailor, it can rape any army and its the one thing that piss me off about a list. 

@Nicholas Hadrian 
sounds like a he was an ass hole however l was near the brink with one player who did not know his rules, this person has played 40K for 4 years and it was the first time l had played with him. He has used this Tau army over 20 times before yet we spent over 2 hours waiting for him to check stuff up. One key point was BS each shooting turn he would some how forgot what it was.

*turn 1* checking he was BS 3 turn 's out he was right
*turn 2* he said "what is there dam BS" checks book again
*turn 3* he said " what's is there BS." l replied 3. He still checks it up
*turn 4* this time he fires the squad and l saw he picking up 3's and l said ain't you BS 3? He replied with nope there 4 

at this stage my rage was almost at boiling point, the game ended after that turn as he surrender but now l refuse to play that guy. He is not a bad guy or anything but my god when you turn a 2 hour game to a 4 hour game just to check your rules. Now if you are new to the game or army that's ok but even new people by the 3rd turn go these guys hit on 3's.

so yea people with the memory of a fish l hate as well.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Arseholes will be arseholes regardless of the game.

In my area, quite a few of the former 40k a-holes switched over to Warmachine (where you are supposed to play "aggressively"*).
Of the remainder, they only turn up when I can't make it to the club, and vice versa.
We live happy, bliss-filled lives not caring about the others.

*Until P5 was rewritten with a caveat. To Whit; "page 5 is not an excuse to be a dick."


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

thats the kind of opponent I've had to face my entire GW game career, hence why I hate the games and company so much, so you'll have no sympathy from me, but at least constantly facing power gaming list tailoring assholes has basically made me realise I may as well be a list tailoring asshole who beats on little kids for fun.

if you can't beat em join em, everyone else does


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> also the power to bring out the arsehole in anyone shouldnt be overlooked.


Aint that the truth? I've played one guy at our store that just sets me off. He really doesn't do anything grossly wrong, but his voice sets me totally on edge. Then, I start acting the ass because I am on edge from the annoying voice.

For the all around arses, try this. Bring the worst list you can think of and just play like you are trying to lose. Make it a game to see how quickly you can lose the game. Celebrate getting wiped out, talk about how brave your soldiers must be to charge into the superior foe, etc...

Before you play, let everyone in the shop know that you are playing to see if what you can do with the worst list possible. Then, after the game, you win either way. Either you have achieved your goal by losing quickly, or he is a pisspoor tactician for having lost to your inferior list. Reverse psychology works wonders on the weak minded.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

jaysen said:


> Aint that the truth? I've played one guy at our store that just sets me off. He really doesn't do anything grossly wrong, but his voice sets me totally on edge. Then, I start acting the ass because I am on edge from the annoying voice.
> 
> For the all around arses, try this. Bring the worst list you can think of and just play like you are trying to lose. Make it a game to see how quickly you can lose the game. Celebrate getting wiped out, talk about how brave your soldiers must be to charge into the superior foe, etc...
> 
> Before you play, let everyone in the shop know that you are playing to see if what you can do with the worst list possible. Then, after the game, you win either way. Either you have achieved your goal by losing quickly, or he is a pisspoor tactician for having lost to your inferior list. Reverse psychology works wonders on the weak minded.


haha i think i will try this XD

sounds like utter lulz


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

WH trolling, I like it.

I'll admit, people who play just to win rub me the wrong way. I'm not against playing competitively, but I'd rather loose a good game than win an easy one. So I don't mind people who play hard, because it means I get pushed to the best of my abillities, but I hate anybody who's gonna gloat or cry about the outcome.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

sybarite said:


> thanks for the good read mindless.
> 
> overall l love 'ard list, powergamers and fluffmasters but l really hate to see people list tailor, it can rape any army and its the one thing that piss me off about a list.
> 
> ...


On this comment.

I have the memory of a fish when it comes to the numbers, why because between the age of 3 to the age of 15 my dad bashed me every day and more than one occassion i suffered massive neurological head trauma which still affects me to this day, so i need help in playing the game.

So that means you hate me as well.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

I will say this on list tailoring-

In most games, especially those video in nature, knowing what your opponent can do/has and countering it is a big part of being a good player and/or winning. From starcraft to halo to axis and allies to baseball: knowing that your opponent is playing zerg, has a sniper rifle, is building fighters, is a strong switch hitter- all of these affect how you approach the situation. 

So, assuming a player comes from or has experience in most any other competitive area, list tailoring is the natural extension of playing against an opponent.

Just a thought.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

gally912 said:


> I will say this on list tailoring-
> 
> In most games, especially those video in nature, knowing what your opponent can do/has and countering it is a big part of being a good player and/or winning. From starcraft to halo to axis and allies to baseball: knowing that your opponent is playing zerg, has a sniper rifle, is building fighters, is a strong switch hitter- all of these affect how you approach the situation.
> 
> ...


There's a big difference between this and what most people call list tailoring. For example, if I play with my friend and I know he plays Marines, plays aggressive and tends to forget about objectives. There is nothing wrong, in my mind, with bringing a list that has good anti-MEQ and sacrificial units. This is tactical thinking and what you were talking about. However I consider list tailoring to be looking at somebodies list, as in knowing exactly point-for-point what they are taking, and then building a list specifically to defeat each and every aspect of their list. 

The difference between knowing how a person tends to play and what exactly they are playing is pretty huge to my mind. So prepare for the battle by knowing the player/army and trying to figure out what they'll bring, not by looking at an armylist and drafting the perfect counter.

Edit: Also, most of the examples you gave (particularly the video games) are not played in person with another player. This means that sportsmanship is waay less important and no one really cares who their opponent is, he's just a name on the screen.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

the-ad-man said:


> haha i think i will try this XD
> 
> sounds like utter lulz


Seconded, does the motion pass?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

James Tiberius said:


> thats the kind of opponent I've had to face my entire GW game career, hence why I hate the games and company so much, so you'll have no sympathy from me, but at least constantly facing power gaming list tailoring assholes has basically made me realise I may as well be a list tailoring asshole who beats on little kids for fun.
> 
> if you can't beat em join em, everyone else does


that's just the most pathetic attitude I've ever seen.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Haskanael said:


> that's just the most pathetic attitude I've ever seen.


like I could care


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

James Tiberius said:


> like I could care


I am genuinely amused here, clearly you can't appreciate the irony of that statement.

Also, since you opened the can of worms, a bit of wisdom from my good friend Freidrich;

_"Beware that he who fights monsters does not himself become a monster, for when you gaze long into the abyss, the abyss gazes also into you."

- Freidrich Neiztche_

Or, in your case; 

Beware that he who games against assholes does not himself become an asshole, for when you gaze long into the well of powergaming... you become a real douchebag. Or somthing like that.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

James Tiberius said:


> like I could care


lol dont let the before mentioned attitude spill over on your hopes and dreams, average Joe, if that happens you might just as well bury them immediately.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> On this comment.
> 
> I have the memory of a fish when it comes to the numbers, why because between the age of 3 to the age of 15 my dad bashed me every day and more than one occassion i suffered massive neurological head trauma which still affects me to this day, so i need help in playing the game.
> 
> So that means you hate me as well.


l am very sadden to hear this story, and l do not mean to offend you or anyone else in any way. This person is a normal (well normal as you can be) 21 year old, who just happens not to remember his army yet can remember my SM with ease.

l would have a game with you any day Achaylus, still warning the person before you play would be nice. (you don't have to give the reason why) 

As for me being born in to a deaf family (both Mum and Dad) cause my speaking skill's to be very poor, and l still have huge problems saying peoples name's right to this day.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

sybarite said:


> l am very sadden to hear this story, and l do not mean to offend you or anyone else in any way. This person is a normal (well normal as you can be) 21 year old, who just happens not to remember his army yet can remember my SM with ease.
> 
> l would have a game with you any day Achaylus, still warning the person before you play would be nice. (you don't have to give the reason why)
> 
> As for me being born in to a deaf family (both Mum and Dad) cause my speaking skill's to be very poor, and l still have huge problems saying peoples name's right to this day.


I should have sent you a PM and not said what i said publically, this is poor form on my part, sorry for that, it was not fair on you. again sorry.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> like I could care


There`s too much hate in this thread.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh Serpion, my love for you grows each day. 

As only a Bronie could love a Bronie of corse.....:spiteful:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

:friends:

But of course.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm worried. If that smiley represents you hugging me, why am I bending inwardly so much?

my physical properties are so wrong


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Years of working in a kitchen and shopfitting factory have made me pretty strong. 

You`ll be okay. :so_happy:


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

James Tiberius said:


> like I could care


lol, James Tiberius = Stella Cadente? :biggrin:

On topic, maybe the OP should start seriously rule sharking (insisting all rules are followed to the letter by your opponent) but at the same time, completely disregard them himself. I.e. randomly rolling dice then stating "that's dead" (remember, never specify what exactly). Always move your models by measuring the first member of the unit (front of base to back of base, of course, to gain the extra inch or so) then moving the rest of the unit into coherency, but with the measured model AT THE BACK to gain yet more ground... finally, always ALWAYS claim complete innocence. Then when he goes to inevitably quit, call him a whiney bitch.


----------

